# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Traveling in Europe

## toaster little

I'm looking at travel in the future, but when I look up traveling tips online, they always mention thieves and scammers targeting tourists.

I'm sure most people come back home ok after traveling and they manage to come home safe, but there's a part of me that can't stop worrying about my safety and what might happen to me.  Is it normal to be worried?  I can't remember going to any European country in the past and I would want to enjoy my time there but now I'm not sure if it's even worth going.

It would be great to visit new places and see new things, but if I'm constantly worried about what's going to happen to me, I might as well not go and stay somewhere "local" (not leaving the country).

What do you guys think?  Do you have any advice for traveling to any European country?

From what I read online (I know there can be fake stories and rumors based on no evidence) people think the police don't do anything about pickpockets and scam artists.  That's where I started to have so many concerns.

----------


## Otherside

Live in Europe and have travelled around it lot of the time. I don't know where you're reading, but I'd say it's probably a lot safer than whatever websites you're looking at are making it out to be. Not to say that it's perfect, but it is fairly safe. As for scammers and thieves - it is unfortuante that they are more likely to target tourists in most countries. However, they are in a very, very small amount. 

The best I can say is use common sense. Don't carry around large amounts of cash with you, take what you need for the day, and keep the rest locked up in your hotel. If you're using public transport or in crowds, keep any bags, pockets shut and keep your belongings on you. And if something is to good to be true, it probably is. That said, I'd say it is normal. I'm usually pretty worried when travelling anywhere on holiday alone - even within my own country at times. 

And Berlin is a gorgeous city, and the North of France is a particularly nice area.

----------


## stuck1nhead

I lived over in Europe when I was younger and I don't recall anything negative like you've mentioned. Tourist will be targeted by thieves anywhere in the world. So don't look like a tourist if that helps.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------

